# 2009 Murano audio jacks



## vinman767 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello all,
I have a 2009 SL. Has the upgraded sound system but no nav. There's some aux video/audio jacks facing aft behind the center console. One of the audio ones has gone bad or has a loose connection. I've tried to figure out how to get inside there to change/repair it but can't figure out how. There's some set screws on the side walls where the drawer touches the base, but those don't remove the above panel.... any ideas?
Thanks!!


----------

